# Add this to your Myspace and websites!



## Shannon (Aug 9, 2007)

Thanks to SS.org member, Mykie, for this. 


```
<a href="http://www.sevenstring.org"><img src="http://fatalhavoc.com/banners/ssorg.gif"></a>
```

DO IT NOW, BITCHES!


----------



## Leon (Aug 9, 2007)

...i'm the one who's bored? 

that's definitely a sexy pic, though.


----------



## Shannon (Aug 9, 2007)

You made a thread about your box cutting knife.....enough said.


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 9, 2007)

Leon said:


> ...i'm the one who's bored?
> 
> that's definitely a sexy pic, though.



That's been a around for a while, though. 

All he had to do was find the code in the original thread.


----------



## Shannon (Aug 9, 2007)

Not all of our noobies are aware of it. I'm just promoting the site.


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 9, 2007)

Shannon said:


> Not all of our noobies are aware of it. I'm just promoting the site.



Sorry, I thought Leon had been here a while. I wasn't aware of his n00b status.


----------



## Leon (Aug 9, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> I wasn't aware of his n00b status.



ever heard me play guitar?


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Aug 9, 2007)

shannon, you need some backup smackin these punks around?


----------

